# Scott Scale 29 Small--short rider report.



## ak57 (Jun 7, 2011)

Although I'm a guy, I'm seriously vertically challenged so I thought I'd post this in the women's forum... most of my friends that are ladies are taller than me (I'm 5' 5".) I had a difficult time find a detailed description of the sizing for the Scale 29. 

I bought a 2011 Scott Scale Team for xc and endurance racing this spring/summer, size small.

I have about 1/2-1 inch standover with my 28 ish inseam.

The reach to the bars is perfect for someone my height, especially if you like a slightly racy position.. although it's not as significant saddle to stem drop as 26er hard tails I've ridden, probably because the head tube on 29ers tends to be taller. I flipped the stock Scott stem (it's short, about 70mm and made to be flipped either way) and put the headset spacers on top for a little more drop to the handlebars. 

The bike doesn't look goofy--I thought it might with such a small frame and big wheels. The top tube basically flows right into the seat stays, I'll try and get some pics up at some point. 

Ride is nice, pretty stiff. The team model comes with a Tora, which is heavy but has adjustable preload and smooth remote lockout. The stock grips were pretty terrible.

If anyone has questions, let me know. Depending on your inseam, I think someone down to about 5-2 or so could make this bike work. I think the limiting factor would definitely be stand over. I previously rode an Ibis Mojo, size M and a GT Sensor, size S. The Ibis had comparable stand over, the Sensor had a little more clearance.

Edit: One other thing... I think this bike looks kind of feminine, at least the stock Team version. The white accents/seat/grips make it almost look like a lot of the Trek WSD bikes.


----------

